# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  لطفا فوری  !!  تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی ( کنکور 97 )

## amirtedlice

سلام دوستان 
من  می خوام از رشته تجربی به رشته ریاضی تغییر رشته بدم سوالم اینه که چقدر میتونم توی یک سال موفق بشم ؟ 
من الان وضعم توی تجربی خیلی خوبه .. تراز آزمون هام خوبه .. دروس زمین و زیست رو 2 ساله که دارم کنکوری و فوق العاده می خونم .. اما از طرفی ریاضیم از زیست هم بهتره و توی آزمونها فعلا 75 تا 80درصد میزنم .. (زیست رو معمولا 70 میزنم )
دوستان ریاضی کمک کنن آیا ذهنیتی که الان من از ریاضی تجربی دام واسه ریاضیات تخصصی رشته ریاضی هم میتونه یکسان باشه ؟ یعنی میتونم اونجا هم تا حد خوبی موفق بشم ؟ ( من صد در صد باتوجه به پشتکار وحشتناکی که دارم مطمعنم اگه تجربی رو ادامه بدم رتبم به تهران خواهد خورد !! اما دریغا یک ذره علاقه به پزشکی و امثالهم  :32:  )
و اینکه دوستان ریاضی که که توی دانشگاه های تراز اول هستن .. آیا واقعا درسی رو که توی دانشگاه میدن اونقدر کاربردی و هدفمند هست که واقعا یه متخصص و یه مهندس کاربلد از دانشگاه بیرون بیاد یا اینکه باید بیشتر روی تجربه تمرکز کنی ؟!
کمک کنید دوستان تا توی 2 ، 3 روز آینده تصمیم نهاییم رو بگیرم تا تمام تمرکزم رو روی یه چیز بذارم !

----------


## revenger

*دوست گرامی اگه واقعا وضعیتت تو تجربی جوریه که زیر 10 یا حتی 15 هزار کشوری میشی نرو ریاضی
اشتباه منو تکرار نکن
تو ریاضی هیچ خبری نیست متاسفانه
دیگه از برق شریف بالاتر نداریم که.یا میرن خارج یا مث محمد احمدی میان تجربی یا اینجا میمونن که اگه شانس بیارنو یه پارتی خوب داشته باشن با حقوق بخور و نمیر کار پیدا میکنن.
تجربی فقط پزشکی نیست تنوع رشته هاش زیاده البته درسته که بیشترشون یه جوری به بیمارستان ربط دارن.
شما مثلا میتونی دارو بخونی که ربطی به بیمارستان و اینا زیاد نداره.
و در مورد علاقه هم بگم که نمیدونم چن سالتونه ولی مطمئن باش 7-8 سال بعد که با مدرک مهندسی نتونستی خرج خودتو دربیاری و وابسته به جیب پدرت مونده باشی به هرچی علاقه و مهندسی و ریاضیه لعنت میفرستی و افسوس میخوردی.
البته در تمام جنبه های زندگی همیشه استثنائات وجود داره بحثم رو اونا نیست.
بهر حال فقط به الان یا سال بعدت فکر نکنید. ده پونزده سال بعد رو در نظر بگیرید که میخاید تو کشوری که صنعتش صفره مهندسی بخونید.
امیدوارم هر تصمیمی گرفتید سالهای بعد پشیمان نشید.*

----------


## reza2018

> سلام دوستان 
> من  می خوام از رشته تجربی به رشته ریاضی تغییر رشته بدم سوالم اینه که چقدر میتونم توی یک سال موفق بشم ؟ 
> من الان وضعم توی تجربی خیلی خوبه .. تراز آزمون هام خوبه .. دروس زمین و زیست رو 2 ساله که دارم کنکوری و فوق العاده می خونم .. اما از طرفی ریاضیم از زیست هم بهتره و توی آزمونها فعلا 75 تا 80درصد میزنم .. (زیست رو معمولا 70 میزنم )
> دوستان ریاضی کمک کنن آیا ذهنیتی که الان من از ریاضی تجربی دام واسه ریاضیات تخصصی رشته ریاضی هم میتونه یکسان باشه ؟ یعنی میتونم اونجا هم تا حد خوبی موفق بشم ؟ ( من صد در صد باتوجه به پشتکار وحشتناکی که دارم مطمعنم اگه تجربی رو ادامه بدم رتبم به تهران خواهد خورد !! اما دریغا یک ذره علاقه به پزشکی و امثالهم  )
> و اینکه دوستان ریاضی که که توی دانشگاه های تراز اول هستن .. آیا واقعا درسی رو که توی دانشگاه میدن اونقدر کاربردی و هدفمند هست که واقعا یه متخصص و یه مهندس کاربلد از دانشگاه بیرون بیاد یا اینکه باید بیشتر روی تجربه تمرکز کنی ؟!
> کمک کنید دوستان تا توی 2 ، 3 روز آینده تصمیم نهاییم رو بگیرم تا تمام تمرکزم رو روی یه چیز بذارم !


*دوست عزیز منم دقیقا پارسال تابستون حالو وضع تو رو داشتم......یه نصحیت بهت بکنم قبل اینکه کاری بکنی با مشاور حرف بزن.......وببین به خواسته هات از تجربی هم میتونی برسی؟......واینکه رویایی فکر نکن.
این سه نصیحت از روی تجربه بود*

----------


## arefeh78

ببین اگه وضعیت مالیت خوبه بشین برا ریاضی بخون یه دانشگاه اپلای بگیر برو که الان ریاضیای که اونورن وضعشون از خیلی از پزشکای توپ ترو بهتره کارشونم خیلی حیاتی دکترای ماست
اما اگه نمیتونی به نظر منم نرو 
با یه متخصص حتما مشورت کن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ultra

تا کی میخوایم واسه بقیه تصمیم بگیریم و عقاید خودمون رو تو مخ بقیه فرو کنیم؟

هرکس یه علاقه و مسیری واسه طی کردن داره
چرا طوری صحبت میکنیم که طرف از زندگیش سیر بشه
انگار که انتخاب رشته های ریاضی مثل مرگه و رشته های تجربی رو بی عیب و نقص نشون بدیم
و با اطلاعات غلط دادن بقیه رو گمراه نکنیم
بذاریم خودشون با شرایط خودشون تصمیم بگیرن
با جو جامعه و مدگرایی باعث آشفتگی بقیه نشیم

اولا که هیچ رشته ای آسون نیست
دوما علاقه خیلی مهمه
اگه علاقه نداری سمت رشته ای که نمیخوای و از طرفی هم خیلی عالی باشه نرو که ضرر میکنی
داشتن پشتکار هم عالیه خب
و اینکه توی رشته های مهندسی و علوم صرفا ریاضی کافی نیست
باید فیزیک و شیمی و تفکر وسیعی داشته باشی

موفق باشی

----------


## Mojgan*M

قصد تحمیل اعتقادات ندارم :Yahoo (110): 
از تجربم میگم ک خیلی تو قید و بند علاقه نباش علاقه ی نوع دیده ب قضیه ست میتونه عوض شه 
ولی شرایط کارو بازارو نمیتونیم عوض کنیم
یکی میشناسم فوق لیسانس مکانیک از تهران گرفته سرکارم رفته ولی درامدش چقده تو اون سن برای ی پسر کفایت میکنه؟
کساییم میشناسم همون سرکارم نتونستن برن :Yahoo (21): 
ولی اگ اوضاع خیلی حاده هیچ جوره با تجربی کنار نمیای و ازار دهنده ست و اوضاع مالیت خوبه میتونی خودت کارافرین باشی حتی خب ریاضی بهتره برات 

راجب درساشم با پشتکاری ک داری اره صددرصد میتونی موفق شی اونقد چیز خاصی نداره کسی نتونه انجامش بده
منم خودم تغییر رشته دادم از تجربی ب ریاضی الانم دارم تغییر میدم از ریاضی ب تجربی :Yahoo (21): 
ولی بنظرم سال اولت باشه بیای ریاضی و با اونهمه درس ریاضی مواجه شی هنگ کنی-__- 
با مشاورم صحبت کن
البت من اونموقه ها ک صحبت میکردم خیلی چرت میگفتن اخر باید خودت تصمیم بگیری
موفق باشی کلا :  )))

----------


## Ultra

اتفاقی که الان افتاده و کاملا هم بدیهی هست 
اینه که دیگه نباید دنبال این باشی که دولت و بخش های دیگه واست کار کنار بذارن و مشخص باشه که توی آینده دقیقا میخوای چیکار کنی
باید بدونی که فقط خودتی و مدرکت و ایده هایی که داری واسه شروع به کار
همین

----------


## arefeh78

> تا کی میخوایم واسه بقیه تصمیم بگیریم و عقاید خودمون رو تو مخ بقیه فرو کنیم؟
> 
> هرکس یه علاقه و مسیری واسه طی کردن داره
> چرا طوری صحبت میکنیم که طرف از زندگیش سیر بشه
> انگار که انتخاب رشته های ریاضی مثل مرگه و رشته های تجربی رو بی عیب و نقص نشون بدیم
> و با اطلاعات غلط دادن بقیه رو گمراه نکنیم
> بذاریم خودشون با شرایط خودشون تصمیم بگیرن
> با جو جامعه و مدگرایی باعث آشفتگی بقیه نشیم
> 
> ...


کسی که میاد اینجا تاپیک بزنه =یعنی من حاضر هستم نظر دیگران درمورد این مسئله از زندگیم ببینم
کسیم نخواست نظرشو تحمیل کند
اینا همه میدونم یا کساییم هستن که نمیخوان ببینن
متاسفانه تو کشور ما وضعیت ریاضی خوب نیست و فارق اتحصیلان در حرفه های دیگه مشغول به کارن بر عکس وضعیت ریاضیا تو خارج از کشور صد بعض ما تجربیاست
یک پولدار ریاضی صد برابر پولدار تر از یک پولدار تجربیه پول ریاضیا nبه توان nهست در حالی دکتر ها تا یه سقفی پول دریافت میکنند

----------


## TheBadCat

> سلام دوستان 
> من  می خوام از رشته تجربی به رشته ریاضی تغییر رشته بدم سوالم اینه که چقدر میتونم توی یک سال موفق بشم ؟ 
> دوستان ریاضی کمک کنن آیا ذهنیتی که الان من از ریاضی تجربی دام واسه ریاضیات تخصصی رشته ریاضی هم میتونه یکسان باشه ؟ یعنی میتونم اونجا هم تا حد خوبی موفق بشم ؟ ( من صد در صد باتوجه به پشتکار وحشتناکی که دارم مطمعنم اگه تجربی رو ادامه بدم رتبم به تهران خواهد خورد !! اما دریغا یک ذره علاقه به پزشکی و امثالهم  )
> و اینکه دوستان ریاضی که که توی دانشگاه های تراز اول هستن .. آیا واقعا درسی رو که توی دانشگاه میدن اونقدر کاربردی و هدفمند هست که واقعا یه متخصص و یه مهندس کاربلد از دانشگاه بیرون بیاد یا اینکه باید بیشتر روی تجربه تمرکز کنی ؟!
> کمک کنید دوستان تا توی 2 ، 3 روز آینده تصمیم نهاییم رو بگیرم تا تمام تمرکزم رو روی یه چیز بذارم !


ریاضیات رشته ریاضی اصل کارش همون پیش‌دانشگاهیشه، 50% سوالات هم از همونجاست.
حسابان تا حد زیادی مثل همون ریاضی 3 شماست، جبر خیلی سادست و هندسه2 هم در حد همون هندسه1 تقریبا. 
پس خیلی بعیده به مشکل بر بخوری، نگران نباش.
اینجا هم کسی کف‌بینی اینترنتی بلد نیست که بتونه از پشت سیستم تشخیص بده برای شما چی خوبه و چی بده حتما یه پرس‌وجو درست حسابی خودت بکن
و اینکه حتما تصمیمی رو بگیر که خودت درست میدونی، مشاور فقط نظر حرفه‌ایش رو میده، تصمیم نهایی رو حتما خودت بگیر حتی اگه 4 سال دیگه مثل سگ پشیمون بشی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alireza.salehi

> سلام دوستان 
> من  می خوام از رشته تجربی به رشته ریاضی تغییر رشته بدم سوالم اینه که چقدر میتونم توی یک سال موفق بشم ؟ 
> من الان وضعم توی تجربی خیلی خوبه .. تراز آزمون هام خوبه .. دروس زمین و زیست رو 2 ساله که دارم کنکوری و فوق العاده می خونم .. اما از طرفی ریاضیم از زیست هم بهتره و توی آزمونها فعلا 75 تا 80درصد میزنم .. (زیست رو معمولا 70 میزنم )
> دوستان ریاضی کمک کنن آیا ذهنیتی که الان من از ریاضی تجربی دام واسه ریاضیات تخصصی رشته ریاضی هم میتونه یکسان باشه ؟ یعنی میتونم اونجا هم تا حد خوبی موفق بشم ؟ ( من صد در صد باتوجه به پشتکار وحشتناکی که دارم مطمعنم اگه تجربی رو ادامه بدم رتبم به تهران خواهد خورد !! اما دریغا یک ذره علاقه به پزشکی و امثالهم  )
> و اینکه دوستان ریاضی که که توی دانشگاه های تراز اول هستن .. آیا واقعا درسی رو که توی دانشگاه میدن اونقدر کاربردی و هدفمند هست که واقعا یه متخصص و یه مهندس کاربلد از دانشگاه بیرون بیاد یا اینکه باید بیشتر روی تجربه تمرکز کنی ؟!
> کمک کنید دوستان تا توی 2 ، 3 روز آینده تصمیم نهاییم رو بگیرم تا تمام تمرکزم رو روی یه چیز بذارم !


تخصصی هاش خیلی سختر از ریاضیات تجربی هست و یه سری درس های چرت مثل هندسه و گسسته داره که حالت بهم میخوره ازش شایدم من این حسو نسبت بهش دارم.اگه میدونی تواناییش رو داری این کارو بکن

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

مباحث دیفرانسیل و حسابان تفاوت زیادی با ریاضی سوم و پیش تجربی نداره، فقط کمی گسترده تره....مباحثش ایناس، تابع مثلثات مشتق دنباله حد کاربردمشتق انتگرال که فکر نمیکنم مشکلی باهاشون داشته باشین

جبر، فصلای اولش یه سری مباحث مضخرف( از نظر من البته) داره در مورد استدلال و استقرا... بقیشم احتماله که باز فکر نمیکنم مشکلی باهاش داشته باشین

هندسه۳ بیشتر در مورد خط و مختصات واین جور چیزاس، یه فصلشم راجبه دایره و زاویس

هندسه تحلیلی فصلای اولش راجبه مختصاته، فصل سومش مقاطع مخروطیه که تجربی هام دارن، فصلای آخرشم( که من شخصا خیلی باهاش حال میکردم :Yahoo (4): ) راجبه ماتریس و معادله های سه معادله سه مجهولیه

میمونه گسسته که نمیتونم توضیحی راجبش بدم، چون خودم هیچوقت درکش نکردم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Merlin021

*انقد تو اینجور تاپیک ها بحث کردیم خسته شدیم 

**دوست عزیز اصل علاقه اس اینم که میگن اصل بازار کار و اینه همش حرفه من خودم کلی فکر کردم چه ارزشی داره من دکتر بشم اما فقط برا پول باشه ؟؟ اصن بعد یه مدت ادم حالش به هم میخوره . 
بازار کاری هم که دوستان در نظر گرفتن الان هستش اما بازار کار در اینده و زمان ما برای مهندسی ها بیشتر کار خواهد بود تا پزشکی الانم بیشتر کار هست منتها اون تخصص و تفکر تو ملت ما وجود نداره با چار تا کتاب خوندن و تو شریف خوندن ادم مهندس نمیشه باید تلاش کنی همراه درس کار بکنی و جون بکنی که چیزی بشی اما اگه علاقه باشه مسیر همواره . 

برا پزشک شدن هم همین مسیر هست وسخته و هر فارغ التحصیل پزشکی هم پزشک نیست (از لحاظ تخصص و عملکرد البته تو پزشکی شاید مسیر راحت تر باشه بعد در اومدن)

یه چیز دیگه هم هست خارج از کشور  هم مخصوصا تو اروپا شدیدا به مهندس نیاز هست اما پزشک نیاز ندارن مگر پزشک های تکی مثل پ.سمیعی

درس های ریاضیات رشته ریاضی فیزیک هم زیاد سنگین نیست کلا تجربی و ریاضی راحت میتونن به هم تبادل داشته باشن تفاوت انچنان ندارن توی دروس .

علاقه و توانایی و استعدادتون رو در نظر بگیرید (علاقه هم به نظرم به رشته  های دانشگاهی بیشتر در نظر بگیرید این که من مثلا ریاضی دوست دارم حتما  رشته عمران که دوست ندارم باید ببینم من چه رشته ای رو دوست دارم نه چه  درسی ) ببخشید که سرتون رو درد اوردم 
بهترین انتخاب رو خود ادم میکنه و بهترین مشاور خود آدمه موفق باشید
*

----------


## amirtedlice

خیلی ممنون از همه دوستانی که نظر دادن و منو راهنمایی کردین 
متاسفانه من توی یه استان محروم و توی یه شهرستان محروم تر دارم زندگی مینکنم و هیچ مشاور حرفه ای  یا کاربلدی رو اینجا نمی تونید پیدا کنید 
واسه همین از شما دوستان کمک خواستم .. 
یه سوءتفاهمی که پیش اومده اینه که من توی رشته ریاضی دنبال استخدامی نیستم حقیقتا ..
من علاقه اصلی و کودکیم علوم کاپیوتر ، شبکه و نرم افزار بوده .. و ایده های خوبی هم دارم ! 
نمیگم خانواده ثروتمندی هم دارم نه ! ولی خانواده یه متوسط یه ذره رو بالایی هستیم و بالاخره با کمی پس انداز و اینور و اونور و وام گرفتنا تا 100 میلیون رو میتونم واسه سرمایه گذاری جور کنم .. و قصد دارم یکی از ایده هام رو به یه استارت آپ تبدیل کنم و چه موفق بشم وچه نشم حداقل اینه که به پای عشقم سوختم .. فردا پس فردا اگه پزشکی هم اشباع بشه و بیکاری شدید پیش بیاد اونوقت چطوری شکستم رو به خودم بقبولونم !؟
با توجه به اینا دوس دارم برم به ریاضی ولی از طرفی هم از این میترسم که نتونم به اون هدفم توی یکسال برسم !! چون که دوس دارم همین سال اول وارد دانشگاه بشم

----------


## mohammad_7676

لایک باهات موافقم merlin021 به نظرم چندین سال دیگه کار مهندسا میگیره بشدت به خصوص اونایی که با علم روز و تکنولوژی اینا سرکار دارن.
الا هرکاری بخوایی کنی شده اینترنتی یه چند سال دیگه قول میدم چیزی ه اسم سوپر مارکت این چیزا نباشه
بعدش به قول دوستان اون ور خیلی بهت اهمیت میدن زیاد مهم نیس مدرک گرفتی از کجا توی ریاضی مهم هستا اما نه اون قدر که مدرک گرا باشیم اما خب بالاخره مدرک لازمه  (پرس و جو کردم که میگم) مهم به قول دوستان ایده و طرحی و عرضه ای هست که ادم داره اینه که موفقت میکنه
خودت تصمیم بگیر و برو سراغ علاقت نه مث من که بزور فرستادنم تجربی موندم توش( :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## مرجان70

ولی من بهت میگم علاقه و استعداد حرف اول رو میزنه...
اگر بری تو رشته ای که عاشقش باشی و براش جون بزاری به موفقیت میرسی...
به نظرم اونی که رفته باستان شناسی رو با عشق خونده و الان با تحقیقاتش تو دنیا حرف برای گفتن داره خیلی بهتر از اونی که 
رفته بدون علاقه پزشکی خونده و به زور شده یه پزشک...نه حال خودشو داره نه حال مریضاش...
صرفا به خاطر خاص بودن یه رشته ای نرید دنبالش...به استعدادتون علاقه هاتون توجه کنید...

----------


## Merlin021

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirtedlice


خیلی ممنون از همه دوستانی که نظر دادن و منو راهنمایی کردین 
متاسفانه من توی یه استان محروم و توی یه شهرستان محروم تر دارم زندگی مینکنم و هیچ مشاور حرفه ای  یا کاربلدی رو اینجا نمی تونید پیدا کنید 
واسه همین از شما دوستان کمک خواستم .. 
یه سوءتفاهمی که پیش اومده اینه که من توی رشته ریاضی دنبال استخدامی نیستم حقیقتا ..
من علاقه اصلی و کودکیم علوم کاپیوتر ، شبکه و نرم افزار بوده .. و ایده های خوبی هم دارم ! 
نمیگم خانواده ثروتمندی هم دارم نه ! ولی خانواده یه متوسط یه ذره رو بالایی هستیم و بالاخره با کمی پس انداز و اینور و اونور و وام گرفتنا تا 100 میلیون رو میتونم واسه سرمایه گذاری جور کنم .. و قصد دارم یکی از ایده هام رو به یه استارت آپ تبدیل کنم و چه موفق بشم وچه نشم حداقل اینه که به پای عشقم سوختم .. فردا پس فردا اگه پزشکی هم اشباع بشه و بیکاری شدید پیش بیاد اونوقت چطوری شکستم رو به خودم بقبولونم !؟
با توجه به اینا دوس دارم برم به ریاضی ولی از طرفی هم از این میترسم که نتونم به اون هدفم توی یکسال برسم !! چون که دوس دارم همین سال اول وارد دانشگاه بشم


**
با این وضع قطعا بیا ریاضی که موفق میشی چون علاقه داری چون برنامه داری چون دنبال پول نیستی
باز هم اینو میگم بهترین مشاور برای هرکس خودشه دنبال این مشاور های پولی و... هم نرید 
*

----------


## kowsar__97

سلام من دقیقا وضعیت برعکس شما رو دارم و میخوام از ریاضی برم تجربی. اصلا هم بخاطر بازار کار و این بحث ها نیست من توی این دو سالی که رشته ی ریاضی بودم به همه ی رشته های مهندسی فکر کردم ولی علاقه ای توشون پیدا نکردم و صرفا بخاطر این که سال اول تو درس ریاضی نمره هام بهتر از زیست بود اومدم ریاضی...
اول اینکه شما از وضعیت خوبتون تو درس زیست گفتید و حدس میزنم که باید به این درس علاقه داشته باشید ولی دروس ریاضی به جذابیت و شیرینی درس زیست نیستند این تجربه ی شخصی منه که مدتیه شروع به خوندن درس زیست کردم
تجربیا اکثر مباحثی رو که دروس تخصصی ماست رو میخونن ولی خیلی خلاصه تر و شسته و رفته تر و اینکه واقعا باید بگم رشته ی ریاضی سخته
شما اول یه نگاهی به کتابای تخصصی ریاضیا بندازید و ببینید واقعا به همشون علاقه دارید؟ واقعا میتونید اون درسای خشک رو تحمل کنید؟ من خودم بشخصه از هندسه متنفرم. هندسه ی سومم اصلا قابل مقایسه با هندسه ی دوم نیست
و مورد آخر اینکه رشته های پزشکی و دندونپزشکی و پیراپزشکی مزیتشون اینه که تو بعد از فارغ التحصیلی میتونی واسه خودت کار کنی مطب بزنی داروخونه بزنی آزمایشگاه بزنی...ولی باید حتما یه صنعتی باشه که مهندس ها برن سرکار. همه که از عهده ی کارخونه و شرکت زدن برنمیان. درسته که میگن هر کی تو رشته ی مهندسی بهترین باشه موفقه ولی خب تکلیف بقیه که بهترین نیستن چی میشه؟ همه که نخبه نمیشن پس باید چیکار کنن؟ آینده ی شغلی حداقل چهل درصد مهندسای این مملکت تامینه؟
رشته ریاضی هم تو دوره ی دبیرستان درساش سخته هم تو دانشگاه شما خودتون فکر کنید می ارزه قبول کردن این سختی و این سختی کشیدنا آینده داره؟ خلاصه کاری کنید که بعدا پشیمون نشید چند سال دیگه دوباره برنگردید که کنکور تجربی بیدید. میدونید که الان اونایی که درس و کارشون رو ول میکنن تا کنکور تجربی بدن زیاد شده. با شعار هم جلو نرید اینکه هر کی تو مهندسی تلاش کنه موفق میشه و...
ما رو از مدرسه بردن بازدید دانشکده های مهندسی دانشگاه زنجان اون جا از هر مسئول آزمایشگاه و استادی که در مورد آینده ی کاری رشته هاشون میپرسیدیم بعضیاشون که مستقیم گفتن آینده نداره بعضیاشونم غیر مستقیم اشاره میکردن...مثلا در مورد گرایش هوش مصنوعی تو رشته کامپیوتر ازشون پرسیدیم هیچ جوابی در مورد آینده این رشته نتونستن بدن یعنی سوالای ما رو در این زمینه پیچوندن و جواب مشخصی ندادن...من پدر خودمم استاد دانشگاه هستن رشته برق_قدرت و با این تصمیم تغییر رشته من بسیار موافقن...
بازم تصمیم با خودتونه 
موفق باشید

----------


## kowsar__97

ریاضی تجربی رو با تخصصیای رشته ریاضی اصلا مقایسه نکنید که تو جواب پست من بگید: ریاضی که اصلا خشک نیست...!!!!!!

----------


## kowsar__97

> خیلی ممنون از همه دوستانی که نظر دادن و منو راهنمایی کردین 
> متاسفانه من توی یه استان محروم و توی یه شهرستان محروم تر دارم زندگی مینکنم و هیچ مشاور حرفه ای  یا کاربلدی رو اینجا نمی تونید پیدا کنید 
> واسه همین از شما دوستان کمک خواستم .. 
> یه سوءتفاهمی که پیش اومده اینه که من توی رشته ریاضی دنبال استخدامی نیستم حقیقتا ..
> من علاقه اصلی و کودکیم علوم کاپیوتر ، شبکه و نرم افزار بوده .. و ایده های خوبی هم دارم ! 
> نمیگم خانواده ثروتمندی هم دارم نه ! ولی خانواده یه متوسط یه ذره رو بالایی هستیم و بالاخره با کمی پس انداز و اینور و اونور و وام گرفتنا تا 100 میلیون رو میتونم واسه سرمایه گذاری جور کنم .. و قصد دارم یکی از ایده هام رو به یه استارت آپ تبدیل کنم و چه موفق بشم وچه نشم حداقل اینه که به پای عشقم سوختم .. فردا پس فردا اگه پزشکی هم اشباع بشه و بیکاری شدید پیش بیاد اونوقت چطوری شکستم رو به خودم بقبولونم !؟
> با توجه به اینا دوس دارم برم به ریاضی ولی از طرفی هم از این میترسم که نتونم به اون هدفم توی یکسال برسم !! چون که دوس دارم همین سال اول وارد دانشگاه بشم



پزشکی اشباع شده ولی یه پزشک بالاخره که بیکار نمیمونه من خودم بشخصه  حاضرم برم مناطق محروم و شهر های کوچیک کار کنم چون فقط دنبال پول و مقام  نیستم

----------


## kowsar__97

در مورد حقوق و روانشناسی هم یه فکری بکنید

ببخشید اگه منو مصر میبینید که نظرتون رو عوض کنم ولی من میگم آدم باید به قیمتی تلاش کنه که تلاشش بیارزه...

----------


## amirtedlice

خیلی ممنون حرفاتون روحیه بخشه ولی هنوزم تصمیم برام خیلی سخته .. بحث یه عمر زندگیه !! و من اصلا قصد ندارم حتی یک ماهش رو بیهوده صرف کنم .. کاشکی میتونستم اطمینان صد در صد پیدا کنم و بیام به ریاضی

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirtedlice


خیلی ممنون حرفاتون روحیه بخشه ولی هنوزم تصمیم برام خیلی سخته .. بحث یه عمر زندگیه !! و من اصلا قصد ندارم حتی یک ماهش رو بیهوده صرف کنم .. کاشکی میتونستم اطمینان صد در صد پیدا کنم و بیام به ریاضی


دوست گرامی بنده حدود 8 سال پیش تقریبا حال و هوای الان شمارو داشتم
قرار بود برم تجربی
ولی یکدفعه عشق ریاضیات و فیزیک و مهندسی مثه خوره افتاد به جونم...اصلا وحشتناک علاقمند به ریاضی شدم
دلم میخواست زودتر برم دانشگاه و یه مهندس بشم
و همینم شد.ینی سال اول مکانیک قبول شدم
خیلی خوشحال بودم که به آرزوم رسیده بودم
اما این خوشحالی زیاد دوام نیاورد
وقتی بتدریج و از طریق دوستان سال بالایی و همچنین استادا و... فهمیدم چقدر اوضاع کشور در زمینه مهندسی داغونه کم کم نا امید شدم و اون عشق و علاقه اولیه کاملا فروکش کرد
واسه همینه میگم به علاقه فعلیتون اعتماد نکنید
این ممکنه یه احساس کاذب باشه
یکی از دوستام همون سال اول فهمید اوضاع چقدر داغونه و از مکانیک تبریز انصراف داد و بعدش کنکور تجربی داد
رتبش شد 207 منطقه 2
الان دندان بهشتی میخونه
همیشه از اینکه اون سال انصراف داده ابراز رضایت میکنه.
واسه همین بهتون دوستانه توصیه میکنم همه جوانب کار رو بسنجید و احساسی تصمیم نگیرید.
نه بهتون میگم برید ریاضی نه میگم بمونید تجربی
میگم با لحاظ کردن همه چیز بهترین تصمیم ممکنو بگیرید نه فقط علاقه صرف.*

----------


## amirtedlice

> در مورد حقوق و روانشناسی هم یه فکری بکنید
> 
> ببخشید اگه منو مصر میبینید که نظرتون رو عوض کنم ولی من میگم آدم باید به قیمتی تلاش کنه که تلاشش بیارزه...





خیلی ممنون که نظر دادید .. 
چه جالب پدر منم استاد دانشگاه و مدرس هنرستان رشته برق قدرت هست و اتفاقا خودشون همون سال اول بهم اصرار میکرد که بیام به رشته تجربی.. 
2 تا از دایی هام سال 76 رتبه 20 و 25 ریاضی رو آوردن و هردو نرم افزار شریف قبول شدن .. و هر دو اونها هم بهم اصرار میکنن که تجربی رو ادامه بدم .. 
اما
حقیقتش اینه که من هیچ میونه ای با خون و مردن و کلا اینطور چیزا ندارم .. به حدی که حتی از دیدن رگ دستی که از زیر پوست برجسته شده یا استخوان های برجسته یه فرد دیگه حالم بد میشه .. و اینکه کلا روحیه حساسی دارم و از ظرفی هم آدم درونگرا و تقریبا فراری از اجتماع هستم !
اما این ضعفم رو کامپیوتر و هر ابزار الکترونیک دیگه ای التیام میده ..
باورکنید من به حدی از کار با یه ابزار الکترونیکی نو هیجان زده میشم که هیچ چیز دیگه ای نمیتونه منو ارضا کنه ! کلا کار با دیوایس رو با کار با انسان ترجیح میدم !
اما بازم شنیدم که کم کم آدم عادت میکنه و عادی میشه یا حتی هیجان انگیزترین دوران تحصیل دانشجوی پزشکی زمان کار با جسد هاست !! چی بگم تجربه ندارم در این مورد ! ( اما تو پرانتز بگم که با توجه به روحیه کمال گرایی که دارم مطمعنم که اگه تجربی رو ادامه بدم حتی بدون علاقه هم موفق میشم .. اما موفقیت با خوشحال بودن فرق داره !)
به هرحال این علایق و سلایق من هست که هر روز داره بیشتر روی من فشار میاره تا تغییر رشته بدم .. من میخوام از فردا ی پس فردا .. درس خوندن رو بطور کاملا جدی شروع
کنم.. حالا یا واسه ریاضی یا واسه تجربی .. اما دعا کنید که مسیر درست رو انتخاب کنم !

----------


## kowsar__97

> خیلی ممنون که نظر دادید .. 
> چه جالب پدر منم استاد دانشگاه و مدرس هنرستان رشته برق قدرت هست و اتفاقا خودشون همون سال اول بهم اصرار میکرد که بیام به رشته تجربی.. 
> 2 تا از دایی هام سال 76 رتبه 20 و 25 ریاضی رو آوردن و هردو نرم افزار شریف قبول شدن .. و هر دو اونها هم بهم اصرار میکنن که تجربی رو ادامه بدم .. 
> اما
> حقیقتش اینه که من هیچ میونه ای با خون و مردن و کلا اینطور چیزا ندارم .. به حدی که حتی از دیدن رگ دستی که از زیر پوست برجسته شده یا استخوان های برجسته یه فرد دیگه حالم بد میشه .. و اینکه کلا روحیه حساسی دارم و از ظرفی هم آدم درونگرا و تقریبا فراری از اجتماع هستم !
> اما این ضعفم رو کامپیوتر و هر ابزار الکترونیک دیگه ای التیام میده ..
> باورکنید من به حدی از کار با یه ابزار الکترونیکی نو هیجان زده میشم که هیچ چیز دیگه ای نمیتونه منو ارضا کنه ! کلا کار با دیوایس رو با کار با انسان ترجیح میدم !
> اما بازم شنیدم که کم کم آدم عادت میکنه و عادی میشه یا حتی هیجان انگیزترین دوران تحصیل دانشجوی پزشکی زمان کار با جسد هاست !! چی بگم تجربه ندارم در این مورد ! ( اما تو پرانتز بگم که با توجه به روحیه کمال گرایی که دارم مطمعنم که اگه تجربی رو ادامه بدم حتی بدون علاقه هم موفق میشم .. اما موفقیت با خوشحال بودن فرق داره !)
> به هرحال این علایق و سلایق من هست که هر روز داره بیشتر روی من فشار میاره تا تغییر رشته بدم .. من میخوام از فردا ی پس فردا .. درس خوندن رو بطور کاملا جدی شروع
> کنم.. حالا یا واسه ریاضی یا واسه تجربی .. اما دعا کنید که مسیر درست رو انتخاب کنم !


براتون آرزوی موفقیت میکنم و امیدوارم به چیزی که واقعا خوشحالتون میکنه برسید

----------


## amirtedlice

> *
> دوست گرامی بنده حدود 8 سال پیش تقریبا حال و هوای الان شمارو داشتم
> قرار بود برم تجربی
> ولی یکدفعه عشق ریاضیات و فیزیک و مهندسی مثه خوره افتاد به جونم...اصلا وحشتناک علاقمند به ریاضی شدم
> دلم میخواست زودتر برم دانشگاه و یه مهندس بشم
> و همینم شد.ینی سال اول مکانیک قبول شدم
> خیلی خوشحال بودم که به آرزوم رسیده بودم
> اما این خوشحالی زیاد دوام نیاورد
> وقتی بتدریج و از طریق دوستان سال بالایی و همچنین استادا و... فهمیدم چقدر اوضاع کشور در زمینه مهندسی داغونه کم کم نا امید شدم و اون عشق و علاقه اولیه کاملا فروکش کرد
> ...


دوست عزیر خیلی ممنون از نظرتون .. یه چیزی بگم .. خیلیا زیر همین تاپیک نوشتن که (( بهترین رشته خودت باش )) یه دروغ و یه هیجان کاذبه و و و ...
اما ما همیشه یه مورد رو درنظر نمیگریم .. تقریبا بیشتر عزیزان ریاضی که من باهاشون در ارتباط بودم و هستم ( نمونش 2 تا از دایی های خودم که بهترین رتبه زمان خودشون رو آوردن ) شب و روز فقط توی سایت ها استخدامی یا پای بخش تبلیغات روزنامه ها بودن و هستن .. و اصلا توجهی به خلاقیت خودشون ندارن!
باورکنید من اصلا فکر نمیکنم که آدم باهوش یا خیلی تکی هستم .. نه اما خدا بهم یه قوه ی خلاقیت خوبی داده و متشکرم بابتش ازش و ایده های دست نخورده ای دارم درمورد موفقیتونش تحقیق کردم و ازشون مطمعنم .. ما نیاز به تخصص دارم  نیاز به دانش بیشتر دارم .. و اینو تو دانشگاه بهم میدن .. ( هر چند که خب اینجا ایران و سطح آموزش خیلی بالا نیست) واسه همینه که میخوام نهایت تلاشم رو روی چیزی که بهش اعتقاد دارم و بهش علاقه دارم بذارم تا روی یه چیزی که به صرف حرف مردم دارم ادامش میدم .. 
من میخوام بهترین رشته خودم باشمو میتونم بشم .. و چون علاقه من علوم کامپیوتر و نرم افزار هست بیشتر .. سرمایه زیاد میلیاردی هم نمی خوام و با اندک سرمایه ای هم میشه به چیزی که میخوای برسی ! 
حالا سوال ممکنه براتون پیش بیاد ایمه که اینقدر اگه مطمعنی چرا اصل کمک میخوای ؟!
و کمک من بابت این هست که آیا توی یکسال میشه دانشگاه های تاپ رو توی رشته ریاضی قبول شد یا نه ؟!

----------


## amirtedlice

> لایک باهات موافقم merlin021 به نظرم چندین سال دیگه کار مهندسا میگیره بشدت به خصوص اونایی که با علم روز و تکنولوژی اینا سرکار دارن.
> الا هرکاری بخوایی کنی شده اینترنتی یه چند سال دیگه قول میدم چیزی ه اسم سوپر مارکت این چیزا نباشه
> بعدش به قول دوستان اون ور خیلی بهت اهمیت میدن زیاد مهم نیس مدرک گرفتی از کجا توی ریاضی مهم هستا اما نه اون قدر که مدرک گرا باشیم اما خب بالاخره مدرک لازمه  (پرس و جو کردم که میگم) مهم به قول دوستان ایده و طرحی و عرضه ای هست که ادم داره اینه که موفقت میکنه
> خودت تصمیم بگیر و برو سراغ علاقت نه مث من که بزور فرستادنم تجربی موندم توش()


دقیقامن هم به این نتیجه رسیدم که مدرک خیلی لازم و ضروی هستش ! و اینکه از کجا مدرک هست هم خیلی مهمه بخصوص برای اپلای کردن و رفتن به خارج از کشور چه برای ادامه تحصیل چه برای کار کردن ..

ممنون امیدوارم که شما هم به مرادتون برسید

----------


## mohammad_7676

> دقیقامن هم به این نتیجه رسیدم که مدرک خیلی لازم و ضروی هستش ! و اینکه از کجا مدرک هست هم خیلی مهمه بخصوص برای اپلای کردن و رفتن به خارج از کشور چه برای ادامه تحصیل چه برای کار کردن ..
> 
> ممنون امیدوارم که شما هم به مرادتون برسید


داداش دقیقا منم مثل تو هستم خیلی علاقه به تکنولوژی دارم اما تجربی هستم و دقیقا حرفایی که بهت میزنن رو به منم میزنن و زدن.
به نظرم تو گیرت رشته نیس تجربی یا ریاضی تو گیرت مدرکه خب برو امسال دانشگاه ازاد مهندسی نرم افزار  بعد کارشناسیتو تو شریف بگیر انقدر فکر مدرکت نباش نمیگم اصن کاری با مدرک نداشته باش ها اما اصل قرارش نده(این نظر منه فقط) تو برای ایده هات باید تو عمل نشون بدی.
امیدوارم موفق بشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirtedlice


دوست عزیر خیلی ممنون از نظرتون .. یه چیزی بگم .. خیلیا زیر همین تاپیک نوشتن که (( بهترین رشته خودت باش )) یه دروغ و یه هیجان کاذبه و و و ...
اما ما همیشه یه مورد رو درنظر نمیگریم .. تقریبا بیشتر عزیزان ریاضی که من باهاشون در ارتباط بودم و هستم ( نمونش 2 تا از دایی های خودم که بهترین رتبه زمان خودشون رو آوردن ) شب و روز فقط توی سایت ها استخدامی یا پای بخش تبلیغات روزنامه ها بودن و هستن .. و اصلا توجهی به خلاقیت خودشون ندارن!
باورکنید من اصلا فکر نمیکنم که آدم باهوش یا خیلی تکی هستم .. نه اما خدا بهم یه قوه ی خلاقیت خوبی داده و متشکرم بابتش ازش و ایده های دست نخورده ای دارم درمورد موفقیتونش تحقیق کردم و ازشون مطمعنم .. ما نیاز به تخصص دارم  نیاز به دانش بیشتر دارم .. و اینو تو دانشگاه بهم میدن .. ( هر چند که خب اینجا ایران و سطح آموزش خیلی بالا نیست) واسه همینه که میخوام نهایت تلاشم رو روی چیزی که بهش اعتقاد دارم و بهش علاقه دارم بذارم تا روی یه چیزی که به صرف حرف مردم دارم ادامش میدم .. 
من میخوام بهترین رشته خودم باشمو میتونم بشم .. و چون علاقه من علوم کامپیوتر و نرم افزار هست بیشتر .. سرمایه زیاد میلیاردی هم نمی خوام و با اندک سرمایه ای هم میشه به چیزی که میخوای برسی ! 
حالا سوال ممکنه براتون پیش بیاد ایمه که اینقدر اگه مطمعنی چرا اصل کمک میخوای ؟!
و کمک من بابت این هست که آیا توی یکسال میشه دانشگاه های تاپ رو توی رشته ریاضی قبول شد یا نه ؟!


تونستنشو که قطعا میتونی.بستگی به تلاش خودت داره.ولی کاملا امکانپذیره
چون نسبت به زمان ما الان داوطلبین ریاضی هم از نظر کمی و هم کیفی افت کردن
مثلا میتونم بگم که تو منطقه سه آوردن رتبه شصت ریاضی همون تلاشی رو میخواد که آوردن رتبه ششصد تجربی نیاز داره (حالا شاید یخورده اغراقم کرده باشم)
میتونی کارنامه های سایت کانونو نگاه کنی که با چه درصدهای معمولی الان دارن تو تهران مهندسی میخونن.
الان اگه دوم و سوم تجربی رو کامل خونده باشی فقط هندسه 2 و قسمتهایی از جبر واحتمال و نیز فصل ترمودینامیک فیزیک 3 رو نخوندی.بقیش مشابه تجربی مثلا حسابان تقریبا همون ریاضی 3 است تازه ریاضی 3 احتمالم داره.
قسمت عمده ای از کارت تو پیشه که هنوز شروع نشده.
بهرحال واستون آرزوی موفقیت توام با خوشحالی رو دارم*

----------


## amirtedlice

> سلام من دقیقا وضعیت برعکس شما رو دارم و میخوام از ریاضی برم تجربی. اصلا هم بخاطر بازار کار و این بحث ها نیست من توی این دو سالی که رشته ی ریاضی بودم به همه ی رشته های مهندسی فکر کردم ولی علاقه ای توشون پیدا نکردم و صرفا بخاطر این که سال اول تو درس ریاضی نمره هام بهتر از زیست بود اومدم ریاضی...
> اول اینکه شما از وضعیت خوبتون تو درس زیست گفتید و حدس میزنم که باید به این درس علاقه داشته باشید ولی دروس ریاضی به جذابیت و شیرینی درس زیست نیستند این تجربه ی شخصی منه که مدتیه شروع به خوندن درس زیست کردم
> تجربیا اکثر مباحثی رو که دروس تخصصی ماست رو میخونن ولی خیلی خلاصه تر و شسته و رفته تر و اینکه واقعا باید بگم رشته ی ریاضی سخته
> شما اول یه نگاهی به کتابای تخصصی ریاضیا بندازید و ببینید واقعا به همشون علاقه دارید؟ واقعا میتونید اون درسای خشک رو تحمل کنید؟ من خودم بشخصه از هندسه متنفرم. هندسه ی سومم اصلا قابل مقایسه با هندسه ی دوم نیست
> و مورد آخر اینکه رشته های پزشکی و دندونپزشکی و پیراپزشکی مزیتشون اینه که تو بعد از فارغ التحصیلی میتونی واسه خودت کار کنی مطب بزنی داروخونه بزنی آزمایشگاه بزنی...ولی باید حتما یه صنعتی باشه که مهندس ها برن سرکار. همه که از عهده ی کارخونه و شرکت زدن برنمیان. درسته که میگن هر کی تو رشته ی مهندسی بهترین باشه موفقه ولی خب تکلیف بقیه که بهترین نیستن چی میشه؟ همه که نخبه نمیشن پس باید چیکار کنن؟ آینده ی شغلی حداقل چهل درصد مهندسای این مملکت تامینه؟
> رشته ریاضی هم تو دوره ی دبیرستان درساش سخته هم تو دانشگاه شما خودتون فکر کنید می ارزه قبول کردن این سختی و این سختی کشیدنا آینده داره؟ خلاصه کاری کنید که بعدا پشیمون نشید چند سال دیگه دوباره برنگردید که کنکور تجربی بیدید. میدونید که الان اونایی که درس و کارشون رو ول میکنن تا کنکور تجربی بدن زیاد شده. با شعار هم جلو نرید اینکه هر کی تو مهندسی تلاش کنه موفق میشه و...
> ما رو از مدرسه بردن بازدید دانشکده های مهندسی دانشگاه زنجان اون جا از هر مسئول آزمایشگاه و استادی که در مورد آینده ی کاری رشته هاشون میپرسیدیم بعضیاشون که مستقیم گفتن آینده نداره بعضیاشونم غیر مستقیم اشاره میکردن...مثلا در مورد گرایش هوش مصنوعی تو رشته کامپیوتر ازشون پرسیدیم هیچ جوابی در مورد آینده این رشته نتونستن بدن یعنی سوالای ما رو در این زمینه پیچوندن و جواب مشخصی ندادن...من پدر خودمم استاد دانشگاه هستن رشته برق_قدرت و با این تصمیم تغییر رشته من بسیار موافقن...
> بازم تصمیم با خودتونه 
> موفق باشید



من هم امیدوارم که توی تجربی به چیزی که میخواین برسین .. 
اما یه جای بحثتون جالب بود بگم که درمورد هوش مصنوعی آینده خوبی داره اتفاقا .. خیلی از بزرگ های تکنولوژی اخیرا همین رشته رو بعنوان آینده دار ترین رشته های حال حاضر معرفی کردن .. بخصوص مقاله تازه ای از بیل گیتس موسس شرکت مایکروسافت که هوش مصنوعی رو بعنوان یکی از 4 رشته آینده دار حال معرفی کرده ! ( اما حقیقتش اینه که اینا فعلا مربوط به خارج از کشوره )

و از بزرگ ترین تردید هایی که توی این مسیر دارم اینه که آیا میتونم از پس این دروس تخصصی ریاضی بر بیام یا نه .. 
ولی ..
این هم هست که اگه دیدت رو عوض کنی کلی از راه رو رفتی .. 
یکی از هم شهری های من که شاید تو این فروم هم عضو باشه .. سال گذشته تراز های آزمون های قلمچیش خیلی پایین بود اما اصلا ناامید نبود .. روحیه اش رو نباخته بود .. با اینکه سال دوم دبیرستان توی یه آزمون هندسه رو منفی 20 درصد میزنه ( رشتش تجربی هست .. هندسه 1 ) اما توی تابستون پارسال کاری میکنه که الان تمام آزمون های که هندسه داره رو 100 میزنه .. ترازش به قله ی تجربی رسیده توی آزمون ها و انشاا... از رتبه های برتر منطقه 3 هست امسال با توجه به رتبه های قلمچیش .. چرا ؟ چونکه نترسید .. هر وقت که با هم حرف میزنیم این رو میگه .. :  هیچ وقت حتی فکر نکن نمیشه .. همیشه سعی کن هرچقدر هم که سخته انجامش بدی !
اما من نمیدنم چرا نمیتونم دست این حرفو بگرم و باهاش برم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## amirtedlice

> *
> تونستنشو که قطعا میتونی.بستگی به تلاش خودت داره.ولی کاملا امکانپذیره
> چون نسبت به زمان ما الان داوطلبین ریاضی هم از نظر کمی و هم کیفی افت کردن
> مثلا میتونم بگم که تو منطقه سه آوردن رتبه شصت ریاضی همون تلاشی رو میخواد که آوردن رتبه ششصد تجربی نیاز داره (حالا شاید یخورده اغراقم کرده باشم)
> میتونی کارنامه های سایت کانونو نگاه کنی که با چه درصدهای معمولی الان دارن تو تهران مهندسی میخونن.
> الان اگه دوم و سوم تجربی رو کامل خونده باشی فقط هندسه 2 و قسمتهایی از جبر واحتمال و نیز فصل ترمودینامیک فیزیک 3 رو نخوندی.بقیش مشابه تجربی مثلا حسابان تقریبا همون ریاضی 3 است تازه ریاضی 3 احتمالم داره.
> قسمت عمده ای از کارت تو پیشه که هنوز شروع نشده.
> بهرحال واستون آرزوی موفقیت توام با خوشحالی رو دارم*


خیلی خیلی ممنون از کمکتون  .. ببخشید اگه یه خرده متنم حق به جانب بود 
بازم ممنون ازتون  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## amirtedlice

> داداش دقیقا منم مثل تو هستم خیلی علاقه به تکنولوژی دارم اما تجربی هستم و دقیقا حرفایی که بهت میزنن رو به منم میزنن و زدن.
> به نظرم تو گیرت رشته نیس تجربی یا ریاضی تو گیرت مدرکه خب برو امسال دانشگاه ازاد مهندسی نرم افزار  بعد کارشناسیتو تو شریف بگیر انقدر فکر مدرکت نباش نمیگم اصن کاری با مدرک نداشته باش ها اما اصل قرارش نده(این نظر منه فقط) تو برای ایده هات باید تو عمل نشون بدی.
> امیدوارم موفق بشی


خیلی ممنونم ازت  :Yahoo (1): 
ولی من گیرم روی خود اون کاغذ پاره مدرکه نیست .. گیر من تخصص و دانشی هست که با مدرک و توی دانشگاهت بدست میاری !

----------


## Merlin021

*در جواب kowsar__97 عزیز هم باید بگم که شما ریاضیات رو دوست  ندارید و به نظرتون خشک میاد ولی منی که دوستش دارم شیرینه در نظرم مونده  به این که علاقه من چی باشه . سختی ریاضیات هم باز به علاقه و تلاش فرد  بستگی داره خود من چون ریاضیات رو دوست دارم توی امتحانات خیلی ها میگفتن  حسابان و جبر و فلان و فلان سخت بودن من میگفتم اسون بودن چون من دوستشون  داشتم و اگه دوست عزیزمون هم علاقه داشته باشه میتونه موفق بشه 






 نوشته اصلی توسط amirtedlice


دقیقامن هم به این نتیجه رسیدم که مدرک خیلی لازم و ضروی هستش ! و اینکه از کجا مدرک هست هم خیلی مهمه بخصوص برای اپلای کردن و رفتن به خارج از کشور چه برای ادامه تحصیل چه برای کار کردن ..

ممنون امیدوارم که شما هم به مرادتون برسید


فقظ ضمن یک نمونه عرض میکنم یکی از فامیل های دورمون با فوق لیسانس از دانشگاه بوعلی همدان که دانشگاه انچنان خوبی هم نیست الان توی امریکا هستش و هم درس میخونه هم تدریس و تحقیق میکنه در ضمن حالا خیلی ها شاید بگن پول داشته باید عرض کنم کل پولی که ایشون خرج کرد این بود که یه پراید قدیمی داشت 10 میلیون فروخت و با همون رفت .
اونطرف دنیا کسی کاری نداره که تهران خوندی یا زنجان یا بدترین دانشگاه ایران فقط بهت میگن که چیزی بلدی ؟ اگه بلدی بسم الله


صحبت های ما شاید شما رو دوست عزیز یکم گیج بکنه اما خودتون تصمیمتون رو بر اساس علاقه و استعداد وتفکراتتون بگیرید و نزارید کسی هم دخالت کنه چون بعدا  اگه گوش کردید به حرفشون و موفق نشدید هم باز فقط خودتون ضربه میخورید اما اگه فکر خودتون رو برید مطمئنا موفق هم نشید حسرت کمتری میخورید 

موفق باشید
*

----------


## amirtedlice

> *در جواب kowsar__97 عزیز هم باید بگم که شما ریاضیات رو دوست  ندارید و به نظرتون خشک میاد ولی منی که دوستش دارم شیرینه در نظرم مونده  به این که علاقه من چی باشه . سختی ریاضیات هم باز به علاقه و تلاش فرد  بستگی داره خود من چون ریاضیات رو دوست دارم توی امتحانات خیلی ها میگفتن  حسابان و جبر و فلان و فلان سخت بودن من میگفتم اسون بودن چون من دوستشون  داشتم و اگه دوست عزیزمون هم علاقه داشته باشه میتونه موفق بشه 
> 
> 
> فقظ ضمن یک نمونه عرض میکنم یکی از فامیل های دورمون با فوق لیسانس از دانشگاه بوعلی همدان که دانشگاه انچنان خوبی هم نیست الان توی امریکا هستش و هم درس میخونه هم تدریس و تحقیق میکنه در ضمن حالا خیلی ها شاید بگن پول داشته باید عرض کنم کل پولی که ایشون خرج کرد این بود که یه پراید قدیمی داشت 10 میلیون فروخت و با همون رفت .
> اونطرف دنیا کسی کاری نداره که تهران خوندی یا زنجان یا بدترین دانشگاه ایران فقط بهت میگن که چیزی بلدی ؟ اگه بلدی بسم الله*


مرسی ازت 

درست میگی اینم یه جنبه کار .. 
درمورد علاقه هم بگم که من واقعا ریاضی تجربی رو با عشق دارم میخونم .. 
آیا میتونم ریاضی تخصصی رشته ریاضی رو هم با عشق بخونم ؟ ممکنه که آدم کم بیره ؟ اینم بگم .. همونظوری که تو متن تاپیک گفتم واقعا پشتکارم خیلی زیاده و هیچوقت از تلاش برای چیزی که برام هدف باشه دست نمیکشم

----------


## amirtedlice

> *در جواب kowsar__97 عزیز هم باید بگم که شما ریاضیات رو دوست  ندارید و به نظرتون خشک میاد ولی منی که دوستش دارم شیرینه در نظرم مونده  به این که علاقه من چی باشه . سختی ریاضیات هم باز به علاقه و تلاش فرد  بستگی داره خود من چون ریاضیات رو دوست دارم توی امتحانات خیلی ها میگفتن  حسابان و جبر و فلان و فلان سخت بودن من میگفتم اسون بودن چون من دوستشون  داشتم و اگه دوست عزیزمون هم علاقه داشته باشه میتونه موفق بشه 
> 
> 
> فقظ ضمن یک نمونه عرض میکنم یکی از فامیل های دورمون با فوق لیسانس از دانشگاه بوعلی همدان که دانشگاه انچنان خوبی هم نیست الان توی امریکا هستش و هم درس میخونه هم تدریس و تحقیق میکنه در ضمن حالا خیلی ها شاید بگن پول داشته باید عرض کنم کل پولی که ایشون خرج کرد این بود که یه پراید قدیمی داشت 10 میلیون فروخت و با همون رفت .
> اونطرف دنیا کسی کاری نداره که تهران خوندی یا زنجان یا بدترین دانشگاه ایران فقط بهت میگن که چیزی بلدی ؟ اگه بلدی بسم الله
> 
> 
> صحبت های ما شاید شما رو دوست عزیز یکم گیج بکنه اما خودتون تصمیمتون رو بر اساس علاقه و استعداد وتفکراتتون بگیرید و نزارید کسی هم دخالت کنه چون بعدا  اگه گوش کردید به حرفشون و موفق نشدید هم باز فقط خودتون ضربه میخورید اما اگه فکر خودتون رو برید مطمئنا موفق هم نشید حسرت کمتری میخورید 
> 
> ...


مرسی واقعا .. موافقم باهاتون .. اما گفتم کلا نظر افراد و سلایق مختلف رو بخونم بلکه انتخاب حتی یه ذره هم شده برام سهل تر بشه

----------


## mohammad_7676

> *در جواب kowsar__97 عزیز هم باید بگم که شما ریاضیات رو دوست  ندارید و به نظرتون خشک میاد ولی منی که دوستش دارم شیرینه در نظرم مونده  به این که علاقه من چی باشه . سختی ریاضیات هم باز به علاقه و تلاش فرد  بستگی داره خود من چون ریاضیات رو دوست دارم توی امتحانات خیلی ها میگفتن  حسابان و جبر و فلان و فلان سخت بودن من میگفتم اسون بودن چون من دوستشون  داشتم و اگه دوست عزیزمون هم علاقه داشته باشه میتونه موفق بشه 
> 
> 
> فقظ ضمن یک نمونه عرض میکنم یکی از فامیل های دورمون با فوق لیسانس از دانشگاه بوعلی همدان که دانشگاه انچنان خوبی هم نیست الان توی امریکا هستش و هم درس میخونه هم تدریس و تحقیق میکنه در ضمن حالا خیلی ها شاید بگن پول داشته باید عرض کنم کل پولی که ایشون خرج کرد این بود که یه پراید قدیمی داشت 10 میلیون فروخت و با همون رفت .
> اونطرف دنیا کسی کاری نداره که تهران خوندی یا زنجان یا بدترین دانشگاه ایران فقط بهت میگن که چیزی بلدی ؟ اگه بلدی بسم الله
> 
> 
> صحبت های ما شاید شما رو دوست عزیز یکم گیج بکنه اما خودتون تصمیمتون رو بر اساس علاقه و استعداد وتفکراتتون بگیرید و نزارید کسی هم دخالت کنه چون بعدا  اگه گوش کردید به حرفشون و موفق نشدید هم باز فقط خودتون ضربه میخورید اما اگه فکر خودتون رو برید مطمئنا موفق هم نشید حسرت کمتری میخورید 
> 
> ...


منم حرفم همینه مدرک رو بیخیال باس بشه ادم(بازم میگم نه اینکه مدرک نگیری  بگیری ولی زیاد اهمیت نباس داد باس کار بلد باشه) مخصوصا توی این رشته  کامپیوتر و اینا کلا کلاس جداگانه بره بیشتر بکار میاد تا مدرکش :Yahoo (1):

----------


## kowsar__97

> من هم امیدوارم که توی تجربی به چیزی که میخواین برسین .. 
> اما یه جای بحثتون جالب بود بگم که درمورد هوش مصنوعی آینده خوبی داره اتفاقا .. خیلی از بزرگ های تکنولوژی اخیرا همین رشته رو بعنوان آینده دار ترین رشته های حال حاضر معرفی کردن .. بخصوص مقاله تازه ای از بیل گیتس موسس شرکت مایکروسافت که هوش مصنوعی رو بعنوان یکی از 4 رشته آینده دار حال معرفی کرده ! ( اما حقیقتش اینه که اینا فعلا مربوط به خارج از کشوره )
> 
> و از بزرگ ترین تردید هایی که توی این مسیر دارم اینه که آیا میتونم از پس این دروس تخصصی ریاضی بر بیام یا نه .. 
> ولی ..
> این هم هست که اگه دیدت رو عوض کنی کلی از راه رو رفتی .. 
> یکی از هم شهری های من که شاید تو این فروم هم عضو باشه .. سال گذشته تراز های آزمون های قلمچیش خیلی پایین بود اما اصلا ناامید نبود .. روحیه اش رو نباخته بود .. با اینکه سال دوم دبیرستان توی یه آزمون هندسه رو منفی 20 درصد میزنه ( رشتش تجربی هست .. هندسه 1 ) اما توی تابستون پارسال کاری میکنه که الان تمام آزمون های که هندسه داره رو 100 میزنه .. ترازش به قله ی تجربی رسیده توی آزمون ها و انشاا... از رتبه های برتر منطقه 3 هست امسال با توجه به رتبه های قلمچیش .. چرا ؟ چونکه نترسید .. هر وقت که با هم حرف میزنیم این رو میگه .. :  هیچ وقت حتی فکر نکن نمیشه .. همیشه سعی کن هرچقدر هم که سخته انجامش بدی !
> اما من نمیدنم چرا نمیتونم دست این حرفو بگرم و باهاش برم


با توضیحاتی در مورد خودتون دارید واقعا بنظرم تو رشته ی ریاضی موفق میشید اینکه ایده های خوبی دارید و علاقه ی زیادی دارید...حتما موفق میشید چون تو کنکور ریاضی رقابت آسون تره...فقط ممکنه اولش که شروع میکنید ناامید بشید و بترسید که نکنه نتونم ولی یکی از ویژگی های دروس ریاضی اینه که اگه برای بار دوم و سوم بخونیدش براتون آسون میشه و مزیتشون نسبت به درس زیست اینه که فرار نیستن...اولش که نظر میذاشتم فکر کردم به قول دوستان همون احساس کاذب اومده سراغتون ولی الان میبینم که واقعا علاقه دارید
در مورد هوش مصنوعی هم من منظورم داخل کشور بود که این رشته اگه تو کشورمون اصلا وجود نداشته باشه سنگین تره :Yahoo (4): (به قول معروف)
من چون دخترم یه محدودیت هایی رو برای تحصیل در خارج از کشور دارم وگرنه شاید به فکر تغییر رشته نمی افتادم
سوءتفاهم نشه ها من الان واقعا حس میکنم که درس زیست و تجربی رو بیشتر دوست دارم کلا یجورایی رشته تجربی واسه دخترا بهتره(این در مورد همه صدق نمیکنه دخترا لطفا جبهه نگیرن)

----------


## kowsar__97

> *در جواب kowsar__97 عزیز هم باید بگم که شما ریاضیات رو دوست  ندارید و به نظرتون خشک میاد ولی منی که دوستش دارم شیرینه در نظرم مونده  به این که علاقه من چی باشه . سختی ریاضیات هم باز به علاقه و تلاش فرد  بستگی داره خود من چون ریاضیات رو دوست دارم توی امتحانات خیلی ها میگفتن  حسابان و جبر و فلان و فلان سخت بودن من میگفتم اسون بودن چون من دوستشون  داشتم و اگه دوست عزیزمون هم علاقه داشته باشه میتونه موفق بشه 
> 
> 
> فقظ ضمن یک نمونه عرض میکنم یکی از فامیل های دورمون با فوق لیسانس از دانشگاه بوعلی همدان که دانشگاه انچنان خوبی هم نیست الان توی امریکا هستش و هم درس میخونه هم تدریس و تحقیق میکنه در ضمن حالا خیلی ها شاید بگن پول داشته باید عرض کنم کل پولی که ایشون خرج کرد این بود که یه پراید قدیمی داشت 10 میلیون فروخت و با همون رفت .
> اونطرف دنیا کسی کاری نداره که تهران خوندی یا زنجان یا بدترین دانشگاه ایران فقط بهت میگن که چیزی بلدی ؟ اگه بلدی بسم الله
> 
> 
> صحبت های ما شاید شما رو دوست عزیز یکم گیج بکنه اما خودتون تصمیمتون رو بر اساس علاقه و استعداد وتفکراتتون بگیرید و نزارید کسی هم دخالت کنه چون بعدا  اگه گوش کردید به حرفشون و موفق نشدید هم باز فقط خودتون ضربه میخورید اما اگه فکر خودتون رو برید مطمئنا موفق هم نشید حسرت کمتری میخورید 
> 
> ...




من از شما نخواستم که بگید ریاضیات رو دوست دارید یا نه؟ من حکم کلی صادر نکردم و به اون دوستی که تاپیک رو زدن گفتم که برن سراغ کتابای تخصصی ریاضی و ببینن درسایی رو که از نظر من خشکه از نظر ایشون چطوره؟ چون از درس زیستشون هم گفته بودن بهشون گفتم که زیست و ریاضی چه فرقی دارن الانم به خودشونم گفتم که بنظرم تو ریاضی موفق تر میشن
بازم میگم
*هر چی گفتم نظر خود خودم بوده و در مورد نظرم هم به کسی جواب پس نمیدم چون اینجا هر کس آزاده نظرشو بگه و هر کس تاپیک میذاره از بقیه نظر خودشون رو میخواد*

----------


## Merlin021

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirtedlice


مرسی ازت 

درست میگی اینم یه جنبه کار .. 
درمورد علاقه هم بگم که من واقعا ریاضی تجربی رو با عشق دارم میخونم .. 
آیا میتونم ریاضی تخصصی رشته ریاضی رو هم با عشق بخونم ؟ ممکنه که آدم کم  بیره ؟ اینم بگم .. همونظوری که تو متن تاپیک گفتم واقعا پشتکارم خیلی  زیاده و هیچوقت از تلاش برای چیزی که برام هدف باشه دست نمیکشم


قطعا میتونید با علاقه فتح هر قله ای اسونه





 نوشته اصلی توسط kowsar__97


من از شما نخواستم که بگید ریاضیات رو دوست دارید یا نه؟ من حکم کلی صادر نکردم و به اون دوستی که تاپیک رو زدن گفتم که برن سراغ کتابای تخصصی ریاضی و ببینن درسایی رو که از نظر من خشکه از نظر ایشون چطوره؟ چون از درس زیستشون هم گفته بودن بهشون گفتم که زیست و ریاضی چه فرقی دارن الانم به خودشونم گفتم که بنظرم تو ریاضی موفق تر میشن
بازم میگم
هر چی گفتم نظر خود خودم بوده و در مورد نظرم هم به کسی جواب پس نمیدم چون اینجا هر کس آزاده نظرشو بگه و هر کس تاپیک میذاره از بقیه نظر خودشون رو میخواد 


سوء تفاهم نشه همشهری بنده هم گفتم که مونده در نظر هرکسی چه چیزی باشه و نسبت به علاقه ما میگیم که چی خوبه چی بده و دوستمون هم علاقه داشته باشه موفق میشه و شیرینه  . کسی هم نگفته کسی نظر نده و من چنین جسارتی نکردم و عذر خواهی میکنم اگه باعث چنین برداشتی شدم*

----------


## Merlin021

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط kowsar__97


ایشون نگفت میخواد بره اونطرف دنیا وگرنه منم با شرایط اونطرف دنیا نظر میذاشتم
فعلا بحث وضع اینطرف دنیائه که جای تامل داره


اینطرف دنیا رو هم بحث کردیم در صفحه های قبل  لطفا دقت کنید که من اونطرف دنیا رو در پاسخ دوست دیگمون گذاشتم !*

----------


## kowsar__97

> *
> اینطرف دنیا رو هم بحث کردیم در صفحه های قبل  لطفا دقت کنید که من اونطرف دنیا رو در پاسخ دوست دیگمون گذاشتم !*


متاسفم اگه تندروی کردم موفق باشید

----------


## kowsar__97

> *
> اینطرف دنیا رو هم بحث کردیم در صفحه های قبل  لطفا دقت کنید که من اونطرف دنیا رو در پاسخ دوست دیگمون گذاشتم !*


منم یه دانش آموز ریاضی ام میدونم تو این رشته چه خبره :Yahoo (16):

----------

